# Chicago Show



## Salty dog (May 4, 2012)

You know, the big one. Anyone going?


----------



## Pabloz (May 4, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> You know, the big one. Anyone going?



Scott,
No I don't know anything about it. Please provide more info.

Thank You,
PZ


----------



## Salty dog (May 7, 2012)

The National Restaurant Association yearly show in Chicago.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 7, 2012)

I have been wanting to go to this for at least 10 years. At one time I was looking on being on a competition team at one time, but that went away as fast as it was a thought. Unfortunately not this year either.


----------

